# What exactly is the difference between a Haunt and a Pro Haunt?



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

What exactly is the difference between a Haunt and a Pro Haunt?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I think it boils down to money. A Pro Haunt charges money where a home haunt does not.

I'm sure somebody here will correct me if my assumption is incorrect.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Sounds about right to me. Turn a profit, become a pro! (Though, I doubt donations count as they probably wouldn't come close to paying everything off.)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Money...AND liability


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A home haunt can be anything from a well decorated house & yard, a walk through garage, to an elaborate walk-through of a yard, home or basement. With a pro haunt I think expections are going to be higher since you are charged for entry. But as you can see from this forum there are folks who do yard haunts that exceed what is found in many pro haunts. In general I agree with the folks above. The difference is a pro haunt charges for entry, but it may not mean you getting a better scare.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Basically the biggest thing is a pro haunt is a business venture which means permits required , liability insurance , adhering to code ( ie fire , building) with the expectation to turn a profit at the end of the day.

Home haunt is done for the love of the holiday and typically does not make any money


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah...in my haunt....Walmart makes money, Gemmy makes money, BigLots makes money, Walgreen's makes money.....

Haunted Bayou gets paid in smiles!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah...in my haunt....Walmart makes money, Gemmy makes money, BigLots makes money, Walgreen's makes money.....

Haunted Bayou gets paid in smiles!

Here is another question...
What is the difference between a haunt and a display?

I call my set-up a haunt because people can go into the garage and look around, mess with the props, etc....It is a little more than a display..I think...


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

A haunt is what I have. I pro haunt is what I want. To me, the difference is getting your work seen by thousands of people instead of just hundreds. 

On the flip side, a home haunt doesn't have lots of other headaches like security, insurance, payroll, parking, vending, storage, staffing, ticketing, loans, advertising, fire marshalls, building inspectors, leases, permits, finding a reasonable location and various overhead. Did I forget anything?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

It's not the size that matters....
it's what you DO with it.....


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Well, sometimes size matters.


----------

